# Unknown language: Ker Poupich



## gv_85

There is someone that could help me?
I bought an old sign in the market. There are 2 words in uknown language, for me, (of course). 
"Ker Poupich"
Is there anyone that could translation in English or Franch or Italian?
Thanks much.


----------



## mansio

"Ker" is a very common word from place names in French Brittany meaning in the local Celtic language "house" or "village".
Probably related to Welsh "caer" castle.


----------



## Whodunit

Could you scan the sign and attach it to your post? Maybe it is just another script (Cyrillic?). I have no idea what "Poupich" could be. It doesn't sound like any language I am a bit familiar with.


----------



## Aleco

If you google it you get only French sites ...


----------

